# 28 hurt guns when will it stop



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The untold story by most news. This place once again one that did not follow the law or any rules. A Rap club, was a known trouble spot. Same old same old.

"A barrage of gunfire broke out around 2:30 a.m. inside Power Ultra Lounge on 6th Street during a performance by rapper Finese 2Tymes. Authorities say all 28 victims will survive."

"Little Rock City Manager Bruce Moore said Power Ultra Lounge is actually zoned as a restaurant and doesn't have a permit to operate as a special events center.

"According to officials, alcohol is not supposed to be served at Power Ultra Lounge past 2 a.m."

"Power Ultra Lounge has been cited for 14 violations and action against them was taken seven times since 2012."

Little Rock mayor vows to shut down club following shooting | KATV


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A$$HOLES, all!

A bunch were 16-17 year old's??

Sounds like it was deserving.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is the type of people attracted to this venue by enlarge IMHO. Your have a thug element that does not care... correction likes to publicly get even for street cred. Anyone want to bet on Gangsta Rap being prominent?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They said 14 violation issued . However they never said why they were not sited everyday and night for operating out side their permit. IMO owners are also responsible for not knowing what was going on at their property. 
When I owned the bars two would have had be shut down.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes, gangsta rap. Yes, juveniles in a "club" where alcohol was served. Yes, that culture. 12 drive by shootings in 9 days.

Yes, I am armed and have a self imposed restriction of travel when I enter that city.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What never goes reported in all these shootings is all those that survive are treated at the hospital at TAXPAYER EXPENSE.
I seriously doubt that these "teens" (liberal news code word for poor black welfare babies) have health insurance.

And, I'll bet that after they are released, a social worker gets them on TAXPAYER FUNDED disability welfare. For life.

Meanwhile, combat wounded veterans DIE while on the VA waiting list to be even seen in the first place.

The "system" is broken. Totally broken by do-gooder bleeding heart liberals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just in head line news. 
"Police: Arkansas club shooting that injured 28 may be gang-related" " Buckner said police had not yet spoken with the rapper, who he said has outstanding warrants in the state."
WOW amazing who would have guessed that one?

Police: Arkansas club shooting that injured 28 may be gang-related | Fox News


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Haven't read the articles, but the way you guys are reacting tells me none of the victims were white.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Haven't read the articles, but the way you guys are reacting tells me none of the victims were white.


What difference does it make now?

*Rancher*


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Haven't read the articles, but the way you guys are reacting tells me none of the victims were white.


Who cares what RACE the victims are (or the perps for that matter)?!? - Other than some apologist liberal blow-job hack that is trying to make a political statement without the effort of actually researching the facts?

Does it somehow matter more if the victims were one race over another? Or if the perps were some favored race? They should be let go because some asshole that has probably never accomplished anything like you says so?

Since you already admit that you cannot be bothered to do slightest bit of research before stating you ALMIGHTY opinion....



> Haven't read the articles,


Go suck start a shotgun you douchebag!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

About two weeks ago, one of our local talk-jocks, a black guy named Derrell Connor, lamented the fact that Madison cannot keep hip-hop clubs open for this very reason.

It seems the "gantsta element" has to shoot up the club (or the sidewalk entrance just outside the club) and either the club owner closes down or the venue loses its license.

This is not a "white privilege" topic. These jerks just don't know how to act. I wouldn't mind if they all got together in a vacant lot and shot each other, the problem is that people who just want to hear music become collateral damage.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

azrancher said:


> What difference does it make now?


The way society reacts matters.
The way the crimes are investigated matters.
The way the suspects are prosecuted matters.
The way the crimes are reported matters.
The changes society makes in response matters.
The way people think about this incident matters.

If there is a difference between the way this is investigated and the way, for instance, the Florida nightclub was investigated, that matters.

And finally, the way I could tell here matters.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Go away Jammer


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't there an age limit for having a handgun? What about criminals with guns, aka the warrants? If the current laws would have been enforced we wouldn't have a thing to talk about. Pretty simple IMHO.

Cause your never going to change the inner city culture or gang mentality.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Haven't read the articles, but the way you guys are reacting tells me none of the victims were white.


Jammer Six, you ignorant slut, allow me to educate you...

It has nothing to do with black or white. It has everything to do with CULTURE.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Black crime is over looked. LEO are not allowed to enforce the law when it comes to blacks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey Jammer! YOU were the first one to bring up race in this tread! Practicing your identity politics?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Hey Jammer! YOU were the first one to bring up race in this tread! Practicing your identity politics?


 I brought it up because it is the number one factor in places like Milwaukee and Madison. When you have a part of the city that knows they can get away with almost anything and LE has their hands tied what do you expect.
That club operated a long time. The city and LE was well a wear they were breaking the laws and regulation. It was hands off. This happens often. Read the printed stories. They already knew this dispute that was involved in the gang shooting was going on. They knew the rapper doing the show was there and had warrants. 
Milwaukee COP referring to white citizens don't want to be involved in Flash mob violence. Stay home and don't flaunt your whiteness. Zero protected class involved in the crimes even those on video never prosecuted. Mayor, DA, COP refuse to prosecute Protected classes in auto thief's. Come right out on the news and tell them to go out to the suburbs and steal the cars . City of Madison school board passed a rule that LEO could not be called for for any crime committed by protected classes on school grounds. That blew up in their face couple years back.
Justice means everyone treated the same.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Hey Jammer! YOU were the first one to bring up race in this tread! Practicing your identity politics?


To him black lives matter, to me, nah, just so much animated dog shit.

@The Tourist, is right, let all the hood rat bastards kill each other off in a shootout, Planned Parenthood is not doing enough in da hood.

There is plenty of white trash that belongs in the impact area also.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And here we go:
"A Memphis rapper was taken into custody early Sunday in Alabama along with a second suspect in connection with the shooting at an Arkansas nightclub that left 28 people injured, the U.S. Marshals Service ..."

"U.S. Marshals, along with the ATF and FBI apprehended Hampton and the other male, according to Chief Deputy U.S. Marshal Cliff LaBarge. Both are currently being held at the Jefferson County jail."

"The shooting capped a violent week in Arkansas' largest city. Police had responded to a dozen drive-by shootings over the previous nine days"

Little Rock nightclub shooting: US Marshals arrest rapper, second suspect in Alabama | Fox News


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Mandatory 15 years for use of a stolen weapon during the commission of a crime. Life if someone is killed. 

Need to get tougher on stupid


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Mandatory 15 years for use of a stolen weapon during the commission of a crime. Life if someone is killed.
> 
> Need to get tougher on stupid


 Why 15 years ? They will be out in 3-7 anyway if they even do the time. Most cases it gets plead down to minor offense . How about no plea deals and 30 years. No reduction in time for any reason.
The problem is no how long they are sentenced . The issue is they have most often been allowed to walk on many serious crimes long before it comes to that. very few are locked up for their first few gun crimes. Milwaukee DA allows felons with a fire arm to automatically plea it down to a no weapon charge. No time served.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

After reading the thread here is my take.

Hood rats come in all colors, black white, brown, yellow, red. Skin color isn't nearly as important as the fact that they are hood rats are. When you mix alcohol, drugs, gang ties, guns, and hood rats what do you expect? Hood rats are going to do hood rat things its in their nature.

I don't think the parents and or guardians of the juveniles that where injured at the club where too terribly concerned about the welfare of the juveniles considering the shooting happened at 2:30am and the juveniles where still partying down at the club. Just another sad commentary about society today, they expect the government to parent and take care of their kids.

The business sounds like a nuisance. If they are operating without permits or in violation of their permits then fine them the appropriate amount and shut them down until the fines are paid and the proper permits are in order.

Now that arrests are being made its time for the judicial system to back up law enforcement. Prosecutors should go after the scum with a vengeance, no plea deals no getting off easy. Charge them with everything. If convicted the judge should max out the sentence and make the terms run consecutively rather than concurrently. @Smitty901 made a good point about getting rid of time reduced for good behavior. You want to end gun crime, then the only law you have to change is that when your convicted of a felony involving a firearm then you don't get time off for good behavior. 15 years means 15 years, 25 means 25 etc.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I disagree with no time off for good behavior. The most dangerous animal in the world is a human with nothing to lose. If you create cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world, only an idiot would be willing to work in corrections. If you have cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world and the cages are guarded by idiots, we'll have bombs waiting to go off, and sooner or later the fuse will be lit. Corrections needs the tools to maintain control. Time off for good behavior is one of the most effective tools they have.

Generally speaking, they _are_ going to get out.

When they do, it's in our best interest, in the most selfish sense, not to have made dangerous men worse.

When you talk about caging animals, when you treat them like animals, don't forget that release date. Cage them, beat them down, hurt them, stoke their rage, then release them is a recipe for disaster. The worse it is, the less you want to live next door to the vicious animal that's been created and then released.

There has to be something, no matter how slight, to give them a reason not to go completely feral. Locking them up, forgetting about them and then releasing them doesn't work. I don't know what will, but that doesn't.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Eh, who knows. Maybe they'll be assigned to a prison with an Aryan Brotherhood chapter. That usually resolves itself within the first week...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> I disagree with no time off for good behavior. The most dangerous animal in the world is a human with nothing to lose. If you create cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world, only an idiot would be willing to work in corrections. If you have cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world and the cages are guarded by idiots, we'll have bombs waiting to go off, and sooner or later the fuse will be lit. Corrections needs the tools to maintain control. Time off for good behavior is one of the most effective tools they have.
> 
> Generally speaking, they _are_ going to get out.
> 
> ...


You don't hear about much violence going on in supermax where they lock them down 23 hours per day. In fact ADX Colorodo is probably the safest prison in the United States to work in and they house the worst of the worst. I'd say an effective tool would be to earn your way from being locked down 23 hours per day with no privileges to status's with more privileges such as having visitors outside of lawyers or personal property such as letters and photographs.

As far as living next door to the vicious animal, well thats why this house is protected by a large dog as well as Smith&Wesson security systems. Not to mention the average police response time is 5 minutes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent post @Jammer Six

Jammer Six's post illustrates exactly why the prison system is in the shape that its in. His post is exactly what NOT to do for inmates but what has indeed happened. It is a liberal feel good worthless argument.

Slippy's remedy;

Death Row inmates killed immediately.

Non death row inmates sleep 3 per bed each in 8 hour shifts. No TV's No Weight room No windows. Inmates grow their own food, produce their own power, treat their own water and are shackled 24/7.

All illegal muslime inmates are put to death immediately except one from each muslime country. That one muslime has his arms, legs, penis and tongue amputated. He is sent back to whatever shithole country with a note to the other muslimes this is what will happen if you attempt to come to the US.

All illegal alien inmates from other shithole countries are put to death immediately.

Problem solved



Jammer Six said:


> I disagree with no time off for good behavior. The most dangerous animal in the world is a human with nothing to lose. If you create cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world, only an idiot would be willing to work in corrections. If you have cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world and the cages are guarded by idiots, we'll have bombs waiting to go off, and sooner or later the fuse will be lit. Corrections needs the tools to maintain control. Time off for good behavior is one of the most effective tools they have.
> 
> Generally speaking, they _are_ going to get out.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All those bastards can be thrown in a cell, no food, 2 oz of water a day, 

this level of H2O will give them some time to ponder over their life's accomplishments.

Come back in three weeks and remove the remains and transport to the prison dual purpose incinerator/ power plant.

At least they will get some usable BTU's out of the carcass.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I love it!



Slippy said:


> Excellent post @Jammer Six
> 
> Jammer Six's post illustrates exactly why the prison system is in the shape that its in. His post is exactly what NOT to do for inmates but what has indeed happened. It is a liberal feel good worthless argument.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Caged animals is correct. Some of them were animals prior to incarceration.
Some men make mistakes and pay for them. Those men don't need to be caged with the animals. 
But follow Slippy's program for the animals, and you will find rehabilitation of men much easier and permanent.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Please find a reason to ban Jammer Six. We need to get back to banishing stupidity in society.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Haven't read the articles, but the way you guys are reacting tells me none of the victims were white.





Jammer Six said:


> The way society reacts matters.
> The way the crimes are investigated matters.
> The way the suspects are prosecuted matters.
> The way the crimes are reported matters.
> ...





Jammer Six said:


> I disagree with no time off for good behavior. The most dangerous animal in the world is a human with nothing to lose. If you create cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world, only an idiot would be willing to work in corrections. If you have cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world and the cages are guarded by idiots, we'll have bombs waiting to go off, and sooner or later the fuse will be lit. Corrections needs the tools to maintain control. Time off for good behavior is one of the most effective tools they have.
> 
> Generally speaking, they _are_ going to get out.
> 
> ...


Our good friend Jammer is bonafide living proof that if one heads north from that wasteland known as California, that it just could get even worse. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Read my post again . It is not really about 15 years 30 years. It is about charging them the first time with the crime they committed. Then enforcing the full sentence. The real problem is most of the time charges get reduced ,dropped read into other minor offenses . It happens so muck that soon they figure they will always get away with it. Nail their ass to the floor the first time. Then they might get the message.
The 2 I had to deal with Has 14 serious felonies all put on hold long as they left the county. Come to find out they had some hanging in another and had pulled the same deal. It end with me for them but they still only server 1 year. Old lady beat half to dead just for fun. They are back on the street doing their thing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Please find a reason to ban Jammer Six. We need to get back to banishing stupidity in society.


Awww, let him stay a while.

Each time I read one of his posts, I look at the BLM at the bottom,

and it reinforces how I despise those bastards and the asshole ass licks who support them.

To be fair and balanced, we need a resident retard with an O'thigger phone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Please find a reason to ban Jammer Six. We need to get back to banishing stupidity in society.


 Can we keep him . He is so much fun to listen to . We are not liberals we don't ban people just because they are wrong.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Can we keep him . He is so much fun to listen to . We are not liberals we don't ban people just because they are wrong.


Great. Pet idiots.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And the information slowly leaks out.
Little Rock club performer faces weapons charge. Why was he not in jail already? Because Protected class felions don't get locked up to easy.

Little Rock club performer faces weapons charge | Fox News


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Close.

Right result, wrong cause. Black-on-black crimes are investigated and prosecuted differently than other crimes.

One of the things that has always puzzled me is why that doesn't make white folks mad; if white folks committed the same crime, or especially if they committed the same crime against other white folks, they'd be hunted down immediately. So it's always puzzled me that letting black folks get away just because the victims were black doesn't make white folks jealous of the double standard.

Note: It's a delicate subject. It needs to be discussed, but it needs to be discussed quite carefully.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> It's a delicate subject. It needs to be discussed, but it needs to be discussed quite carefully.


Alright, I'll discuss it.

I would care if blacks cared. I believe they don't. This derives from the liberal position of _"Never let a good corpse go to waste."_

If 1,000 blacks kill each other in Chicago it makes the movement look bad. If one black felon is shot by a white policeman, it can be used to twist the facts into a racist narrative.

Personally, I think we should do nothing. If blacks want unpoliced neighborhoods, let them live that way. If they want to shoot each other, let's get a bunch of guys with Dillon Progressive presses to give them all the quality ammunition they need to exterminate themselves.

I was ripped off in taxation for 46 years letting the sick, lame and lazy whine, snivel and biatch about how people weren't doing enough for them. Well, the two biggest economic engines of the time were the WWII generation and the 'boomers in a national population of 150 million. People worked and tax money was a bit too tempting. The ethnics thought of it as a gravy train.

Now the WWII generation is gone and the 'boomers have retired. There are now +300 million people of which 94 million do not work at all.

Here's the debate. I think if you don't get off your ever widening ass you'll shoot each other out of angst or starve enough bbecause the millennials don't make enough to support you. I don't care either way, I did my bit, my journey is done.

BTW, places like Milwaukee and Chicago seem to be letting blacks exterminate themselves. In truth, nobody cares.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent, 100% my sentiments.



The Tourist said:


> Alright, I'll discuss it.
> 
> I would care if blacks cared. I believe they don't. This derives from the liberal position of _"Never let a good corpse go to waste."_
> 
> ...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> Close.
> 
> Right result, wrong cause. Black-on-black crimes are investigated and prosecuted differently than other crimes.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ.

The biggest difference is that ethnic minorities tend to not report anything to the police and give no information when the police start asking questions about a crime. So you have a crime scene with a few shell casings, you have a victim at the hospital, and no witnesses willing to say anything. How are you going to investigate the crime and find the guilty party?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> It has nothing to do with black or white. It has everything to do with CULTURE.


Slippy you are correct. Within our culture we have many sub cultures. While my wife and I were divorced I dated a black chick that I worked with at the prison. While dating her I gained a lot of knowledge of the black culture. She came from a nuclear family. Her and her siblings were no different than the kids across your street. Meeting and knowing her family other family members that had a nuclear family structure were well behaved with good manners and spoke proper English. Other family and friends that were from a single parent household not so much, that is when the ghetto lifestyle came into play. Not saying this is true with every family, heck its certainly is not true with white families let alone any race.

Long story short better behavior and morals come from a nuclear family structure. What happened? President LBJ giving welfare to the masses. A good Democrat/Liberal royal F up. The Dem's bought the favor and the votes the trend of single black mother began.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello 911. yes some one just broke into my house two black men. Hold on a minute no reason to bring race into this. Is anyone in need of medical help No is anyone dead No. Please hang up and call your local station for hours of operation and go in a file a report when you can. In the future only call 911 in an emergency.
3 days latter at police station. Home owner is hand a list of ways to better secure the house it is you fault if it is broken into. Home owner is remind that race is not permitted when deciding anyone that may have committed a crime. Home owner is also advised to call their insurance company that is why you have insurance .
Home owner ask for a case number. We don't assigned case numbers because we were not there we have no proof the home was broken into.
Milwaukee crime reduction plan.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I disagree with no time off for good behavior. The most dangerous animal in the world is a human with nothing to lose. If you create cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world, only an idiot would be willing to work in corrections. If you have cages full of the most dangerous animal in the world and the cages are guarded by idiots, we'll have bombs waiting to go off, and sooner or later the fuse will be lit. Corrections needs the tools to maintain control. Time off for good behavior is one of the most effective tools they have.
> 
> Generally speaking, they _are_ going to get out.
> 
> ...


Jammer I actually agree with your liberal ass on this one. As an ex correction officer and an almost customer of the CJ system(self defense fight) I saw both sides of the criminal justice system. With your comment your wasting your time. Most members on here have die hard opinions but are ignorant of the system. The prison system is nothing more than a warehousing system and until society is willing to accept and fund education and not necessarily college but vocational training with certificates and licensing upon release so that prisoners have a skill instead of having to rely on street smarts. As for college, if the prisoner can fund it themselves by other than by taxes/public funds then go for it.

As for early release for good behavior yes give it.

TV in the dayroom, yep. Because if they are in the day room they are not making a shank or raping someone in the shower.

Getting paid for inmate labor. Yep, cause if they are getting a salary to buy off the commissary for personal needs then they are not strong arm robbing a weaker inmate.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Hello 911. yes some one just broke into my house two black men. Hold on a minute no reason to bring race into this. Is anyone in need of medical help No is anyone dead No. Please hang up and call your local station for hours of operation and go in a file a report when you can. In the future only call 911 in an emergency.
> 3 days latter at police station. Home owner is hand a list of ways to better secure the house it is you fault if it is broken into. Home owner is remind that race is not permitted when deciding anyone that may have committed a crime. Home owner is also advised to call their insurance company that is why you have insurance .
> Home owner ask for a case number. We don't assigned case numbers because we were not there we have no proof the home was broken into.
> Milwaukee crime reduction plan.


Your city sucks and you need to elect conservatives into power.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Your city sucks and you need to elect conservatives into power.


 I do not live in a city. Milwaukee is no different that a lot of big cities just most don't follow what is going on.
Madison trying to enforce a city policy that LEO will not respond to shop lifting as it should not be consider a crime.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> The prison system is nothing more than a warehousing system.


And that's fine with me.

How many brains does it take to decide not to kill a quickie-mart clerk for a pack of cigarettes?

How much of a sociopath must you become to spray a neighborhood porch, and kill five people, just to get the one you want?

And if you rob a gas station for chump change, get caught on camera and get your third trip to prison, do you realize you're going to die there?

The prison system works fine. It's the cerebellums of the street thugs that are malfunctioning.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> And that's fine with me.
> 
> How many brains does it take to decide not to kill a quickie-mart clerk for a pack of cigarettes?
> 
> ...


Like I said in another post a lot of people are ignorant on how the system works.
The majority of the prisoners are there because of petty crimes. Sure there are a lot of pieces of sh*t in there to. First time I was assaulted was by a 17 year old with 3 consecutive life sentences. Second time was a sucker punch by a 19 year old with a 40 year sentence. 3rd time was by an inmate with mental health problems. I helped transport him later that day to Huron Valley a prison hospital. Couple of days later admin asked if I wanted to press charges on the prisoner and I told them no, he just needed help.

The prison system is the new mental health system and that sucks.

Let something happen like a self defense situation. I hope you have money for a good attorney. The prosecutor will be doing their best to put you in prison. They don't care about justice and fairness. All they want is to get their name in the paper and have their statistics for election time.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, I got some heartbreaking news for some of you. The mental health system is nothing but a warehousing system also. And the duration of housing depends on insurance. And I see the same kids and adults over, and over, and over. 
So if the penal system is broken and you think the mental health system is the answer, and the mental health system is run by insurance dictates, social workers and corporations (broken) then what is the answer?
You cannot rehabilitate a person who sees their incarceration as credibilite, or the cost of business. You may rehabi.it ate a person who recognizes an error in judgement and is remorseful.
But you can not change a cultural aspect that people have grown up with, that has been Instilled in their perspective of a normal life.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> The prison system is the new mental health system and that sucks.


Okay, there we are in agreement. I have PTSD, and if I had a breakdown, my doctors have told me to go to a Dean Urgent Care Center. However, the "holding area" is a cell at the Dane County Jail. In fact, Sheriff Dave Mahoney (friendly to our MC) has shown pictures to the local newspaper and it makes Bedlam look like a Caribbean resort.

I'll even go half-way with you on non-violent offenders, but that's it.

If you draw a gun and/or earn a living from gang related activities (drugs, women, fencing stolen items), you should draw prison time. If a person is hurt or killed, thug or civilian, there should be no suspended or "time off" clause. Just truth in sentencing.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

The wife works with developmentally disabled adults she runs into the situation quite often nearly brings me to tears to think how far is society has fallen. But at the same time I have trouble finding my place to make a difference. Problems we face are bigger than any of us


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I suppose society hasn't fallen as much as my expectations.


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> The biggest difference is that ethnic minorities tend to not report anything to the police and give no information when the police start asking questions about a crime. So you have a crime scene with a few shell casings, you have a victim at the hospital, and no witnesses willing to say anything. How are you going to investigate the crime and find the guilty party?


White folks do the same thing. Omerta is not a black word.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> White folks do the same thing. Omerta is not a black word.


Oh god, shut up.

Its a mistake to allow obvious communistic trolls on this site. Its an opsec failure alone.


----------

